# Cramping during 2ww...



## lisaf

How do you know if your cramping is related to gas, PMS, or possible pregnancy cramping?
My friend thought her period was coming because she felt cramps but turns out she was pregnant.

I'm just not very good at telling sensations apart in my abdomen and wondering how you all know the difference or if there is even a way to tell?

So far I've had twinges, almost sharp pains but not particularly painful entirely on my right side, but general crampiness elsewhere. This general cramping sometimes makes my back hurt. These seem like good signs to me, but I'm afraid its all in my head right now.
I noticed I got the cramping a lot worse right after I did a bunch of bending over. Not sure if that means anything at all though... :( Just trying to keep myself sane and make sure I don't get my heart set on a BFP anymore than it already is.


----------



## ttcEmiy

I got a faint :bfp: today and I had AF like cramping on and off for the last two weeks. Sometimes it was horrible, the cramping was bad, then other times it was like mild twinges. . . .

Hope that helps. . . .:dust:


----------



## blueclo

How many dpo are you both? I am 10dpo and feel like af is going to come on any minute, despite it not being due for another 4 days (19/04). I am on metformin for the first time though, so it could be that it is going to mess up my cycles. Hoping af stays away for us all xx


----------



## lisaf

I'm 11dpo right now but have been cramping for a while now. It may be related to the Clomid I'm on but I just don't know. I normally only cramp while I'm actually on my period though that was before I started Clomid. Now I get cramping more often but I'm not always sure exactly what kind of cramping its.


----------



## twinmummy5

9 DPO....have been having tight cramps which happen really quickly for milli seconds, quite painful and make me ouch out loud!! 
been doin hpo but nothing, did a ovulation test last nite and had a positive!! so this would mean iv ovulated twice within 9days!
any advice.....Lisa gud luck iv been on clomid in the past and ended with twins heehee!!


----------



## ttcEmiy

I normally have a 32 day cycle, I am currently on cycle day 38, I think I o'd late on the 29 of march, but not really sure.. . . I had cramping since then and super bloating! I looked like I was 4 months pregnant! The bloating has gone down and the cramping stopped about 4 days ago . . . .


----------



## kazpeza

this gives me hope because i have cramps and feel as tho af is due even tho she shouldnt come till tuesday


----------



## BigPlans2010

I have also had painful cramps since last week and tonight they have been really bad. I'm 12dpo and not due AF until Tues/Wed.


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Hi everyone 

Congratulations on your :bfp: TTCEmily x 

Im going through the same thing now with the cramps. Because we wanted to try getting pregnant just by luck for a while im not checking ovulation dates or anything but i think im roughly 4-7 dpo from what the ovulation calenders on the net tell me. Ive been having mild cramps and been really bloated since monday, to the extent that im having to undo my jeans now :-( . 
This is exactly how i get just before AF but shes not due till about 25th so not really sure whats going on. 

was just wondering at what dpo you all started getting the bloating and cramping ?

:dust:

PJ xx


----------



## momtoboys1

Started right away for me this month, usually I get the cramping and bloating a week before af is due.


----------



## pjfunnybunny

momtoboys1 said:


> Started right away for me this month, usually I get the cramping and bloating a week before af is due.

So nice to know im not alone  When is AF due? xx


----------



## Chrisangel

I'm so glad I'm not the only one wondering about this. I am 14dpo today and I had cramps lastnight that woke me up. I thought for sure it was AF but wasn't. I tested this morning and BFN so I dunno. I really want this to be my month......don't we all!!!


----------



## momtoboys1

pjfunnybunny said:


> momtoboys1 said:
> 
> 
> Started right away for me this month, usually I get the cramping and bloating a week before af is due.
> 
> So nice to know im not alone  When is AF due? xxClick to expand...

AF is due on the 23rd for me, and it's also my late grandfathers birthday so I want to wait and test then, maybe it will be lucky for me. How about you?

My cramping turned into bathroom visits (tmi)
I still have cramps and feel kinda nauseous right now.
I just want this week to fly by so I can get on and test lol

When are you testing?


----------



## ttcEmiy

I had the cramping and bloating form the first dpo, I was running to the bathroom very hour because of that and a wet feeling. It was just creamy cm and cramps.. Good luck ladies and lots of :dust:


----------



## momtoboys1

ttcEmiy said:


> I had the cramping and bloating form the first dpo, I was running to the bathroom very hour because of that and a wet feeling. It was just creamy cm and cramps.. Good luck ladies and lots of :dust:

How many dpo are you now? You still cramping
I think I might just drive myself crazy symptom spotting.
I need something to take my mind of it for the next week


----------



## giggles.

I am 13 dpo. Been having mild cramps for a few days, I think :witch: is on her way for me!! Going to test Monday if :witch: isn't here.

Aren't our bodies confusing??

Lots of :dust: for you all!!!


----------



## Flybee

Hi everyone

I am 7DPO and have been cramping and having twinges since 1DPO! I also feel very bloated and gassy (sorry TMI) for the past couple of days... have a wet feeling and keep running to the loo but seem to have lots of creamy CM.... dont want to get my hopes up but cant help thinking... humm maybe... 

I will also be testing on 23rd (if I can keep myself from not doing it before!!!)

Congrats ttcemily

:dust: to everyone else


----------



## sunshine2010

I'm in the same boat as you guys, keep popping to the loo with that wet feeling only to find lots of cm! Hope its a good sign for all of us! AF is due on 25th for me so was gonna test on 28th... but not sure I can hold out that long!


----------



## kazpeza

mine are still just cramps coming and going normally i come on the next day when i get the cramos and its been a few days so ya never know and i know what you mean about the wet feeling fingers crossed for us all


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Been cramping since about 3dpo. Today, I'm 7 or 8 dpo.

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## sue247

I started cramping at 5dpo and got my BFP a few days later so guess it was implantion. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tolian

sue247 said:


> I started cramping at 5dpo and got my BFP a few days later so guess it was implantion. Good luck everyone!

i hope that is the same for me...i started cramping yesterday (5dpo)


----------



## kazpeza

well i think im out this month just been to toilet and slightly starting to bleed well tainted on tissue sorry tmi


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: kazpeza!


----------



## pjfunnybunny

momtoboys1 said:


> pjfunnybunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momtoboys1 said:
> 
> 
> Started right away for me this month, usually I get the cramping and bloating a week before af is due.
> 
> So nice to know im not alone  When is AF due? xxClick to expand...
> 
> AF is due on the 23rd for me, and it's also my late grandfathers birthday so I want to wait and test then, maybe it will be lucky for me. How about you?
> 
> My cramping turned into bathroom visits (tmi)
> I still have cramps and feel kinda nauseous right now.
> I just want this week to fly by so I can get on and test lol
> 
> When are you testing?Click to expand...


I really hope that its lucky for you, make sure you keep me posted! 
Im totally with you on wishing the week would speed by! grrrrrrr lol

AF is due 25th for me so im gonna TRY and wait to test on the 26th, cant see me waiting till then tho lol! 
Have had a headache on and off all day today just like i do right before AF is due. And also been needing chocolate for the last few days which again is just what happens before AF. I swear down that if i was one of these people that has no idea when they're due i would be thinking she would be here any minute now yet :witch: is still not due for 9 days!

And sorry if a bit personal but can ask all you other lovely ladies a question please? Alot of you are mentioning the amount of CM youre getting .......is this just when you "check for it" so to speak or is it actually visible on panties or after wiping? 


:dust: to all 

PJ xx


----------



## selina22

I have just been reading through this thread and it gives me a little hope, im 5dpo and having cramps since 1dpo and very wet 1,2,3dpo now its like alot of white lotion cm sorry tmi is this a good sign or not im so unsure i will test in about a week but AF due 26th I really hope we get our :bfp: im going crazy is the white lotion cm good sign or do you ladies get it when you have had bfn just that this is my first cycle ttc 2nd AF since 2yrs due to the pill so i have no clue if this is normal for me or not x confused x lol


----------



## selina22

pjfunnybunny said:


> momtoboys1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjfunnybunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momtoboys1 said:
> 
> 
> Started right away for me this month, usually I get the cramping and bloating a week before af is due.
> 
> So nice to know im not alone  When is AF due? xxClick to expand...
> 
> AF is due on the 23rd for me, and it's also my late grandfathers birthday so I want to wait and test then, maybe it will be lucky for me. How about you?
> 
> My cramping turned into bathroom visits (tmi)
> I still have cramps and feel kinda nauseous right now.
> I just want this week to fly by so I can get on and test lol
> 
> When are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really hope that its lucky for you, make sure you keep me posted!
> Im totally with you on wishing the week would speed by! grrrrrrr lol
> 
> AF is due 25th for me so im gonna TRY and wait to test on the 26th, cant see me waiting till then tho lol!
> Have had a headache on and off all day today just like i do right before AF is due. And also been needing chocolate for the last few days which again is just what happens before AF. I swear down that if i was one of these people that has no idea when they're due i would be thinking she would be here any minute now yet :witch: is still not due for 9 days!
> 
> And sorry if a bit personal but can ask all you other lovely ladies a question please? Alot of you are mentioning the amount of CM youre getting .......is this just when you "check for it" so to speak or is it actually visible on panties or after wiping?
> 
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> PJ xxClick to expand...

HAHA we must of posted at the same time my cm is visable on toilet paper and allways feels very wet down there lol i dont know if its a sign or not but am hoping lol x fx for all of us x


----------



## momtoboys1

pjfunnybunny said:


> momtoboys1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjfunnybunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momtoboys1 said:
> 
> 
> Started right away for me this month, usually I get the cramping and bloating a week before af is due.
> 
> So nice to know im not alone  When is AF due? xxClick to expand...
> 
> AF is due on the 23rd for me, and it's also my late grandfathers birthday so I want to wait and test then, maybe it will be lucky for me. How about you?
> 
> My cramping turned into bathroom visits (tmi)
> I still have cramps and feel kinda nauseous right now.
> I just want this week to fly by so I can get on and test lol
> 
> When are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really hope that its lucky for you, make sure you keep me posted!
> Im totally with you on wishing the week would speed by! grrrrrrr lol
> 
> AF is due 25th for me so im gonna TRY and wait to test on the 26th, cant see me waiting till then tho lol!
> Have had a headache on and off all day today just like i do right before AF is due. And also been needing chocolate for the last few days which again is just what happens before AF. I swear down that if i was one of these people that has no idea when they're due i would be thinking she would be here any minute now yet :witch: is still not due for 9 days!
> 
> And sorry if a bit personal but can ask all you other lovely ladies a question please? Alot of you are mentioning the amount of CM youre getting .......is this just when you "check for it" so to speak or is it actually visible on panties or after wiping?
> 
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> PJ xxClick to expand...

I really hope this is our month.
Cramping hasn't been very bad for me today, it may even go away completly.
I am so tired though, I have fallen asleep twice at my desk already and I got 8hrs sleep last night.

My CM is visable on my panties (but only a little) it's mainly up by my cervix and I have to go looking for it lol....but my cp is nice and high...checked stats and it was last cycle also lol


----------



## honey08

with morgan i had cramps from 5dpo !! really bad like af was guna come any time, this mth ive nothing so i know im out:cry:


----------



## runnergrl

I have experienced the cramping too and have been keeping track of symptoms on an App on my phone. So I can go back and look at past months to compare. So far its been slight cramps on Sunday( the 11th) which was CD18 for me, and cramps on and off for the next 4 days, yesterday being extremely painful! Today it seems to have gone away.. Hope its not a bad sign!


----------



## lisaf

Hi all, I don't think I can possibly be pregnant this month. Low progesterone on my 5dpo test, temps have been at my pre-AF lows yesterday and today, BFN at 12dpo and my spotting has come just like clockwork. 
Still a chance for a miracle though, right?

My cramping got really strange last night though. After sitting for awhile, I stood up and got sharp shooting pains all through my abdomen for about 5 minutes. It came in waves. It wasn't unbearable, but it was hard to keep my train of thought in the conversation I was having. Still general cramping isolated to my right side. None of this feel like PMS cramping though.


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Ive heard it is a good sign Selina so fingers crossed for you hun 

Dont rule it out Honey, ive read lots of threads and lots of ladies second/third pregnancies have all been totally different. It aint over till the :witch: shows her ugly face!

did you have the cramps last month also runnergrl ?

I never check my CM or CP momtoboys, maybe if its not my time this month i should start checking it. I havent noticed anything obvious in the panties tho :-(

:dust: 

xxx


----------



## selina22

pjfunnybunny said:


> Ive heard it is a good sign Selina so fingers crossed for you hun
> 
> Dont rule it out Honey, ive read lots of threads and lots of ladies second/third pregnancies have all been totally different. It aint over till the :witch: shows her ugly face!
> 
> did you have the cramps last month also runnergrl ?
> 
> I never check my CM or CP momtoboys, maybe if its not my time this month i should start checking it. I havent noticed anything obvious in the panties tho :-(
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xxx

oh i hope so i really want this,dont we all 
fx for us all x


----------



## Twinkle Baby

I've been getting cramps for the past 3 weeks.. I don't know if this is due to an infection I have though or not but I'm on day 38 of my cycle (39 tomorrow) so I'm aproximately 10 days late for AF!!! Thing is, I keep getting negative results! I don't know what's going on! eeek!


----------



## momtoboys1

How is everyone doing, are you still cramping.

I have had little to no cramping in the last two days.
My nipples were sensitive last night but seem normal again.
I don't have any symptoms as yet, feeling quite put off by that lol


----------



## charlotteliz

still have cramping today, just hope its not a uti!


----------



## pjfunnybunny

Im now on day 6 of cramping, hoping its not my IBS playing up! Bloating has finally disappeared today though. 
AF due next sunday so does that now mean im officially in the 1ww lol 

:dust:


----------



## sunshine2010

My cramping has still been on and off... my cm has reduced a lot over the weekend though! Which is probably not a good sign! 

I guess I'm now officially in the 1ww wait with you pjfunnybunny! I'm also due on Sunday!


----------



## BABY TALES

I am on cd 30,and I have been getting cramps everyday since about 5dpo.Sometimes they last a couple of hours,sometimes 10-20 minutes.They are mostly mild,but I have just had 10 mins of really strong cramps like af was on the way-now they have stopped again! Don't know what's happening,although I have only been off BCP since January,it could be that.


----------



## charliekitty

I have been cramping really bad, for like the last 10 days! i have had the AF cramps and sharp pains, but i dont know if its all in my head....

i have also been massivly bloated! which is very unusual for me, i already looks like a was pregnant! lol

AF due on 23rd...

xxxxxx


----------



## Titi

Hi all-was searching this as I've been having cramps too. First off stitches in my high abdomen near my ribs around 11dpo. Yesterday and today (14dpo) (esp. today) have my AF headache and AF cramps. In fact, I am sure AF is going to be here any minute-it's just unusual b/c normally as soon as I feel the af cramps and I check there is blood. No blood yet but I am not actually due for af until tomorrow.
I just wish I was pg. Will let you know though.


----------



## lisaf

I'm reviving this thread since I'm now in my 2ww again and getting cramping.
This time it feels like a tightness, which of course is supposed to be a good thing, but I could be all in my head or I could be only interpreting in a way that seems like a good sign.
Grr.


----------



## Reds05

7dpo and getting lower abdo cramping along with slightly tender bb's and a really bad cold (feeling like total crap!!)

Bit worried as went to the loo tonight and when I wiped my CM was the tiniest bit pinky brown. Checked my CP but there was no blood, just really light pink/brown CM. CP is medium high and soft.

Hoping it is IB as got this with my DS but not sure how soon after O it happened as wasn't tracking it.


----------



## uk.chrissy

lisaf said:


> I'm reviving this thread since I'm now in my 2ww again and getting cramping.
> This time it feels like a tightness, which of course is supposed to be a good thing, but I could be all in my head or I could be only interpreting in a way that seems like a good sign.
> Grr.

I am absolutely in the same boat as you!!I feel like I have a knot in my tummy and I keep telling my husband that I'm sure that it is all in my head! I must be making it up or something, or at least thats how I feel. I've been quite sick feeling as well which is not like me, but I wonder if maybe I am coming down with something? My hubby told me that I'll think of anything not to beleive that i'm pregnant, But I think that I do it because I don't want to be so disappointed if I am not. You know?:shrug:


----------



## Troysmam

Hi everyone,

I've got some really odd cramping/aching going on too, almost feels a bit like uti. It mostly seems down my right hand side though. I know I'm not imagining it...I do tend to over spot on symptoms during the tww. Officially in the One Week Wait now though!!!

:dust:


----------



## lisaf

I should know in 3-5 days... so one week left for me too... either that or I'll be late with BFNs and you'll be able to find me crouched in the corner, rocking back and forth....


----------



## Marysr

Ok, well, I'll contribute to this post. With my first pregnancy, I had zero symptoms. Certainly no cramps. 
I just got a BFP yesterday, but holy hell man, I've been cramping basically since O. It's been dull and not so bad some days and WORSE than AF cramps other days. I'll say that I have never had two weeks worth of cramps ever. That's why I had a suspicion that something is different this cycle. So don't give up girls, sometimes the cramps can mean good things. 

:dust:


----------



## mrsravi

Hi, this is my first time posting.

I have been cramping in my lower abdomen since I ovulated around 5/2 or 5/3. I cannot remember ever cramping so far in advance of my period. AF is due around 5/17, so I will wait until the end of the month (5/28 or 5/31) to test if AF doesn't show up by then. 

I also experienced bad headaches all week in days immediately following ovulation, VERY bad lower backaches (the back aches still persist, but I do have a slight curve in my spine. Though I have never had back aches like this in a normal cycle), and now, in week two, I noticed a consistent sense of nausea since yesterday, 5/10. And of course, strong fatigue since week one. 

Will come back and inform if any changes or new symptoms, and when I take HPT. 

Thanks and good luck to everyone!:baby:


----------



## SidneyGirl

I am 8DPO today and I have had mild/dull cramps since 1DPO, 6DPO I was having funny feeling in my belly - can't really explain it, that night I vomited, today I have a headache and overall really low energy. And yesterday my (.)(.) feel full I hope this isn't all in my head my first pregnancy I never had anything till about 7 weeks preggo.


----------



## jomax

i've been having pains since friday (7th) - i thought i'd overeaten to be honest but it hasn't gone away. then i thought it was AF on her way but i joined fertility friend last night and plotted all my temps for the past week since i started charting and it said i ovulated on friday!

i was hoping i'd ovulated earlier in my cycle (it's messed up this month so not sure of anything) which is why i was expecting AF but now i don't know - i think i'm in the TWW again at 4DPO but this pain hasn't gone. it's like a pulled muscle type dull ache. am so trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## lisaf

Right now I'm feeling like I have a tennis ball or a knot or something just in my abdomen/uterine area. This is driving me nuts!!

mrsravi - I have no idea how you can wait so long to test!!! Lol!!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Today is a weird kind of cramping for me i got mild af type cramps on the left side along with moderate back pain right behind where the cramps are on the left side anyone else ever have cramping like this ?:shrug:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I've had this dull ache in my lower back (more towards the left side) right from some days before o....and I still have it now, 4dpo. I'm also cramping ever so mildly, but that's normal for me during my LP. I wish this 2ww would just speed by!!!!!!! :shrug:


----------

